# Cavitation of joints



## Dammitjim (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi, 
My 9 month old girl has just been diagnosed with cavitation of the joints (this is when air gets into the fluid between the joints and pressure of joint movement causes it to make a crack/snap/pop sound). I was just wondering if any one had experience with it? 

It's been a long journey to get this diagnosis, and I'm still not entirely satisfied with it. We've been hearing a cracking sound when she stretches (and feeling it if we are touching a joint when it cracks) since she was about 4 months old. Twice we went to our vet about it and she didn't even examine my pup, just dismissing it as a 'thing that puppies do'.  

The third time we went to a different vet,who did examine her, and found a laxity in her shoulder. We restricted exercise for two months, but still heard a cracking sound from all of her legs and pushed to see an orthopaedic surgeon. 

We saw the surgeon last week, who did a full examination and found that the laxity was gone (yay!) but put the cracking down to cavitation as he could find nothing wrong. He said to exercise her as normal, but give joint supplements. We were told that there is no point in taking X-rays as her growth plates haven't sealed yet, but it might be worth doing it when she is spayed (after her first season).

Our girl has shown no signs of pain, quite happily running about, trying to counter surf, jumping around etc, But I am aware that her first season might not be for another 10 months and I am worried that she could be doing herself damage with the cavitation. 

So has anyone experienced this? And if so does it fade with time/cause long term joint damage?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I looked it up, and didn't find much information on it.
Basically its said to be like popping your knuckles.


----------



## Dammitjim (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi, thanks for replying! 

Yes, that's exactly what the surgeon said. I was just wondering if anyone had experience of it with their vizsla's? 

I'm just being an over-anxious owner after months of worry about it! Logically, I know that it happens to humans all the time with no real side effects, but I've never heard of it in dogs and with such frequency/volume. It's very loud to the point that it wakes me up at night when it happens! 

I'm hoping the joint supplements will reduce the frequency of the cracking.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I've never heard of this before, but I think I actually have this problem. I've been teased my whole life because my ankles constantly click when I run. It has never been painful so I've never seen a doctor for it. I can't find any information on it really like TR said, but hopefully the supplements reduce it. If not I hope it at least isn't painful for your pup.


----------

